# Favorite Fantasy Creature (or Creatures)



## Lycan999 (Apr 20, 2013)

I do not know about you, but one of my favorite things about fantasy would have to be all of the different creatures and beasts that inhabit it. I would like to here from you your own favorite fantasy creature or race, what book, movie, game etc. it is from, and why. If you have created your own favorite being or race, mention that as well. I am hoping this thread will give people ideas for their own stories. 

To start out, my favorite creature would have to me Gollum (or SmÃ©agol) from the Lord of the Rings. I have no idea what Tolkein was thinking when he created him, but you have to admit Gollum is a very interesting character. Ents are noteworthy as well.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Apr 20, 2013)

Demons. I'm a Utilitarian, and the concept of the evil demon is pretty heavily rooted in divine command theory, so I have a lot of fun messing with traditional morality in devising them.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay - I'll admit it.
I like Vampires.
But only as described by Terry Pratchett. I love the idea of Black Ribboner Vampires, members of the League of Temperance and will not touch the "B word".


> Good evening, gentleman! Please pay attention. I am a reformed vampire, which is to say, I am a bundle of suppressed instincts held together with spit and coffee. It would be wrong to say that violence does not come easily to me. It’s not tearing your throats out that doesn’t come easily to me. Please don’t make it any harder.


Maladict, Monstrous Regiments.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 23, 2013)

Agreed, Pratchett's vampires are awesome. Maladict is great, but then there's Granny Weatherwax. She was bitten by a vampire (or two, or more), and he/they started to crave tea and cookies rather than her starting to crave blood. Crazy awesome.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 23, 2013)

Ireth said:


> Agreed, Pratchett's vampires are awesome. Maladict is great, but then there's Granny Weatherwax. She was bitten by a vampire (or two, or more), and he/they started to crave tea and cookies rather than her starting to crave blood. Crazy awesome.


Can any force best Granny Weatherwax‽‽‽


----------



## kayd_mon (Apr 23, 2013)

Smaug for sure. Everything about him is perfect, IMO. I also enjoyed Shelob to a great extent. 

To me, Tolkien's creatures are the best. The dragon in Farmer Giles of Ham is another personal favorite, as well as Huan from the tale of Beren and Luthien. Roverandom also has stuck with me. 

As a kid, I'm sure I would have thrown the rancor from Star Wars in there, since it was one of my favorite toys.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a soft spot for the beast and man-beast mixes of myth. One of my favorites is the Chimera and another is the Minotaur. I like the Chimera because of how weird it is and hey fire comes out one end and a snake bite from the other so that is pretty cool.

As far as the minotaur, I like the concept of a brutish warrior and think the minotaur is a very intimidating figure. I imagine how huge and strong he would be and how menacing that sort of blank bull stare would be while it looked on emotionless and swung a giant weapon at you.


----------



## Keitsumah (Apr 26, 2013)

Werewolves of all aspects, or dragons. Anything that is powerful and roars i will immediately go gaga over, unless it is a baby. hmmm.... big Twilight werewolf snarling at you. pretty scary.


----------



## druidofwinter (Apr 26, 2013)

Blarog's are pretty neat. but my favorite are probably centaur's from Greek mythology.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Dec 1, 2020)

I enjoy creatures that are invented by the author very much. Like a bear with wings and spiky eyeballs. 
 Among commonly canon creatures, I like them all. Especially creatures that aren't commonly used.


----------



## Toby Johnson (Jan 25, 2021)

the hobbit; they're magic and mystical cretures


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck (Mar 19, 2021)

Dragons. They're just awesome.
Gollum. I don't know but he's just... funny. I can't explain why, he just makes me laugh.
Hobbits. I wish I was a hobbit .


----------

